# First big viv (pic heavy)



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

I've made two vivs before, but this will be my first big project. My first two vivs:
New tank voor G.riobambae

I'm using a similar method for this tank, which measures 70x50x70 centimeters. First I put in the styrofoam plates using sealant. Started with the corners of the background, because I want to create a small (fake rock) waterfall in the middle. Used an old hose of a vacuum cleaner for the wiring. 

Will use expanding foam, Elastopur, fernroot and "reptiwall" for the background. The piece of wood you see is treated grape wood. The bottom will have a water area, which I'll make using plastic plates sealed into the tank. So far so good:


































The waterfall will be made with the same method that I use to make backgrounds for my aquariums, using styrofoam covered with grout, blackboard paint and epoxy. For example:

























I've coloured it using the "dry brush method". Look on youtube to learn more about this.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

That looks incredible! Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice work!!!


----------



## schoolzoo (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks good so far. I'm starting to make a ripatium and want to do a waterfall. Any suggestions?


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

This will be my first waterfall as well, so I can only tell you what I'm planning to do. I'll take a bit of styrofoam plate and put some expanding foam on it with with the tubing between it. Will shape the foam and treat the front. This I will fix onto the background using foam. Of course you'll have to figure out where you want the tube to come out.


----------



## dendroïdz (Sep 25, 2011)

Which kind of Epoxy ? is it a epoxy glue or epoxy paint ??? i didnt work with, just ask ! thx


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm using epoxy from "Mr Boat", but I can't say it's glue or paint. You need to put two liquid components together. Afterwards you can apply it with a paint brush before it hardens. It forms a transparent layer. The down side of epoxy is that it gives everyting a plastic look.


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

I've got a late shift today, so I had some time to spent on the vivarium. Began constructing the waterfall for a bit. Put some expanding foam on a piece of styrofoam with the tubing in between. Emptied the can on the edges again and put some extra pots and a piece of grape wood (which was sawn off the big trunk) against the background.









The foam isn't fully expanden yet btw.


----------



## dendroïdz (Sep 25, 2011)

Niels D said:


> I'm using epoxy from "Mr Boat", but I can't say it's glue or paint. You need to put two liquid components together. Afterwards you can apply it with a paint brush before it hardens. It forms a transparent layer. The down side of epoxy is that it gives everyting a plastic look.


Thx very useful, but after doing the rock in styrofoam, is there another method that applied cement before the epoxy, and which product did you use for painting. ? have you some pic of the product, it will be very useful !

thx again


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

I've thrown away the can, but I'll try to explain. The brand is "Flexa" and it's called (in Dutch) schoolbordverf, roughly translated: blachboard paint. Painting a surface with this paint turns it into a blackboard, or at least a surface with the same abilities. This is how it looks:

Kennisgeving voor omleiding

Before painting it with blackboard paint I've covered everything with grout (at least I think it's called grout) to give it a "stone look". I'm using the powdery form, which you'll have to mix with water. I allways make the grout very thin, so I can use a paint brush. If I'm not happy with the results I add a thicker layer.

Hope this answers your questions. My English needs work. Understanding it isn't a problem. Putting it on paper is a different story.


----------



## dendroïdz (Sep 25, 2011)

Niels D said:


> I've thrown away the can, but I'll try to explain. The brand is "Flexa" and it's called (in Dutch) schoolbordverf, roughly translated: blachboard paint. Painting a surface with this paint turns it into a blackboard, or at least a surface with the same abilities. This is how it looks:
> 
> Kennisgeving voor omleiding
> 
> ...


i know what you mean , im french haha
1.tell me what exactly is * Grout* i saw this word many time, but i didnt find the component :S 
2.Which kind of paint did you use : acrilyc, latex or something like that ?
thx


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't know if blackboard paint is acrilyc, but it's definately not a latex. It's a unique paint as far as I know. I believe that it's a water base paint though.

Grout is the thing you glue your tiles (for in the bathroom and such) with, at least that is what I mean when I use the word "grout". Maybe an Amarican or an Englishman can tell you if I'm using the right terms. 

Did some work on the waterfall. Shaped it with a little knife. I needed an extra bit just above the end of the tube, so I used a sliced off piece, which I glued in place with sealant. After that, I covered the whole frontside with a thin layer of grout. Then I put the waterfall upright so I could drop grout on top of it. This made the pattern I intended, because I wanted it to look like a cave structure with dripping water. Throwed sand against it making the surface a bit less smooth so the paint will come out better. Hope everything will dry without too much cracks.


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

Put three layers of paint onto the waterfall:


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Niels D
I love the build. Grout is the correct term and your english is fine for me. Then again I am no english professor.

dendroïdz
Grout is the mix that you would put between tiles. It is found in hardware stores in america. Here is a link to some grout.  Grout Link  I believe this is the paint he is using. Hopefully that helps.  RustOleum.com


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks! You're right, I mean chalkboard paint. I thought a chalkboard was called a blackboard. This paint is awesome btw, because I dropped the waterfall onto the floor and this caused no damage at all. I believe it's because of the flexibility.


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

Fixed the waterfall (which I treated with epoxy sealant) into the background. Need to reshape the foam with a knife after it's dry. Made some walls, so I can fill the corners with dirt for some big plants. Will hide the walls with peat. There will be a swamp area and a little pool in the middle.


----------



## ajb28221 (Aug 23, 2011)

Looking awesome so far!


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

Removed the excessive foam a little. I've tried to capture the depth a bit.


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

Covered the background with a product called "Reptiwall" (google it), which you can aply like clay. It's said that it will grow mosses within a couple of weeks and it's 100% natural. The flash ruined the looks of the waterfall a little, but you can see the idea on the pictures.


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

Yea it looks like that product is just in Europe, none availiable in the US yet..

Looks great though, almost like a mix between peat and grout...

Now its just time to get those plants and frogs haha

Any plans for the substrate??

-Jeremy


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

lookin good. I cant wait to see more.


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

The frogs are allready in our possession, but they're in a very basic tank right now. It doesn't seem to bother them though. 

I'm going to fill the corners with a mixture of natural potting soil and coco peat. Will put some plants in there. There will be some peat (turf) against the transparant barriers, so they will be hidden. The pump for the waterfall will be hidden behind the peat wrapped in a piece of cloth together with those clay balls to enhance it's filterering capacity. I will make a little puddle in the middle and I will add some snails, gravel and Eleodea to the water. 

Really can't wait for the "Reptiwall" to dry. Many people had problems with the drying process. If it dries to quickly you can get cracks or worse. I'm going to spray the background from time to time, hoping this will prevent any troubles. I don't understand why this product isn't available outside of Europe yet. Hopefully it will be in the near future.


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

Back from vacation and finally did some work on the frog tank. I had to repare some cracks using sealant and fern root groundings. After that I put in the plants and dirt in the holes and the terrestrial areas. All that's left is hiding the sides of these areas and the pump for the waterfall and put in some water.


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

Finished the inside and put some lights on top of the enclosure (PL 55 Watt with VSA). The dripping stones are dripping nicely instead of squirting water all over the place. In the puddle there's Eleodea, snails and duckweed. I'm planning to put in some shrimp, but I'm not sure yet. Sorry for the bad lightning, but I guess the pictures show how the tank looks inside. Will make a vid over a couple of months, when there's more moss.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jul 5, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks! The toads are making use of the entire tank, which they didn't in their former setup. The temps are better in this viv as well. (28C above 23C below)


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Seriously, that tank is beautiful. The dripping stones are very cool also.
I wish I had the time ( and skill) to do a build like that. 
Very nice.

John


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

There's a couple of P.hosii in the viv. Made some pictures of the male. The female's more beautiful, but I think he's quite a stunner as well:


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Another dutchman on the forums 

Photo's are looking really awesome, and so are the frogs.
Good example that not only darts are stunning frogs


----------



## Niels D (Oct 18, 2011)

You don't see too many Dutch members here. Always nice to see a fellow Lowlander!


----------

